# Autonation Wheel/Tire Warranty



## Suedkamp (Mar 4, 2009)

Just wanted to post a bad experience I recently had with the Autonation wheel and tire warranty...

When I purchased my 335i in April 2007 I was offerred this warranty for the bargain cost of $681 and was told that it would cover road hazard impacts that resulted in "failed" tire or rim. A friend of mine had purchased the warranty and had a rim and tire replaced within the prior year and assured me that it was a good thing to buy.

A few months back I got a nail in a rear tire and had it patched at Autozone (I had ~25,000 miles at the time) and upon inspection they noted that my front driver side tire (Bridgestone Potenza RE050A RFT) had a large sidewall bubble and should be replaced. I took the car into the dealership and they did it under the aforementioned warranty for no charge.

Upon returning home I wanted to check out the tire to make sure they mounted it with the correct side out (I was thinking directional versus assymetric tires) and so I wanted to compare against the front passenger side - when I got to looking at the passenger tire I noticed that it had 2 smaller impact bubbles on it and so thought this would be covered under the warranty as well.

I took the car to a Discount Tire to have a new tire put on and the technician filled out the warranty form, but since this replacement was so soon after the other they stated they needed to send out an inspector to look at it. I paid for the tire myself and was told that it would be reimbursed. I didn't hear back from them for 3 weeks so I wrote to them and they said that the claim had been denied due to excessive wear on the inside edge - however, they would not share the inspector's report as a matter of company policy, nor would they say on what basis the inspector was paid (e.g. a higher fee if they found that the warranty would not be honored). They informed me that the tread depth was 6/32 at both the middle and outside edge of the tire but 0/32 on the inside edge. This seems a little strange to me as I would expect a camber setting that would wear the inside edge to not wear the outside edge as much and so would think the tread depth should be greater at the outside.

At any rate, I don't have any hope or intention of getting any monetary gain from writing this, only wanted to let you know that the business practices of the Autonation wheel/tire warranty folks seem pretty shady, and they offer no recourse, other than to pursue legal action, if they determine that they won't honor your claim (and they won't even provide you the actual basis (supposed third party inspection report) to support that they ever actually inspected your tire). They made me feel like a fraudster when they are the party who won't provide transparency to the process (I provided them a tire to inspect).

So in conclusion, buyer beware...


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

The fine print on extended warranty contracts specifies that excessive or unusual wear invalidates the claim for that specific tire. Been that way for years and years.

Go to Sams, Walmart, almost any tire retailer and ask to see and read their contract. Some retailers have a Lifetime Guarantee. Ask them whose/what lifetime. Customer, car, tire, dealer, alignment, etc.


----------



## Suedkamp (Mar 4, 2009)

My issue is more so with the fact that they have a policy stating that they will not share the actual inspector's report with those who purchase their warranties.

It seems that if an inspector may be paid a higher fee for finding the tire/wheel was not covered under warranty then he/she may be more inclined to deny a claim. Furthermore, without providing a copy of the inspector's report they really have no proof that they ever really inspected the tire.

I'm simply saying that they should either offer to include the customer in the inspection process (so they can a) know that the tire was inspected and b) hear from the inspector's mouth the reason for denial and see the "tests" performed by the inspector - in my case I don't knnow where the inspector took the inside edge measurement - depending on how far out you go the tread drops off to zero as it wraps up to the side profile of the tire) or provide an actual copy of the inspection report. 

I paid $681 for the warranty - it would be nice to know that they are actually doing something to earn it.


----------

